# SDS Red Head anchor setter



## scott m (Feb 21, 2013)

Trying to fnd a SDS bit to put in my roto hammer to set wedge anchors. I was at white cap the other day and the guy had no clue what I was talking about. :001_huh:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

You talking about the wedge bolt with a sleeve type, or the lead caulk-in type?

The first we usually back the nut to the end and just smack with a hammer. The second I can't imagine using a SDS drill to set.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Didn't know they made such a thing. I've always used a hammer or baby sledge...


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

They didnt know what the gawdang tapcon mason bit was?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Sounds like an incredible waste of money if it even exists


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

No, they are a slick system, even over loaded small anchors never pull. :thumbup:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Picture of the anchor please


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

JohnR said:


> Picture of the anchor please


He said red head wedge anchor. This


----------



## scott m (Feb 21, 2013)

Its basically a sds bit with a cone on the end. Set the drill to hammer and it doesnt muck up the head of the anchor. Same thing as using the drill bit on hammer just faster and more better.


----------



## scott m (Feb 21, 2013)

Shock-Therapy said:


> They didnt know what the gawdang tapcon mason bit was?


Almost like that but not.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

scott m said:


> Its basically a sds bit with a cone on the end. Set the drill to hammer and it doesnt muck up the head of the anchor. Same thing as using the drill bit on hammer just faster and more better.


more better.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

scott m said:


> Its basically a sds bit with a cone on the end. Set the drill to hammer and it doesnt muck up the head of the anchor. Same thing as using the drill bit on hammer just faster and more better.


The cone fits into the anchor,
The anchor drills into the concrete.
You drill the hole.
Put the redhead in the end of the anchor.
Drive the anchor with the hammer only mode of the tool
Snap off the anchor drive part whole it's in the tool.
Install all thread.
They are about .50 each but worth 10x that when installed.
I think it might be a Hilti product.
Haven't used them in over 25 years.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I have not seen or used these "Red Head" self drilling anchors in many years. Are they still manufactured? They were a really good anchoring system. If installed properly, I don't remember ever seeing one fail. Only using a ball peen hammer to set these anchors will usually not work well enough to prevent pullout.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

varmit said:


> I have not seen or used these "Red Head" self drilling anchors in many years. Are they still manufactured? They were a really good anchoring system. If installed properly, I don't remember ever seeing one fail. Only using a ball peen hammer to set these anchors will usually not work well enough to prevent pullout.


A 3 lb drilling hammer seems to do the trick.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is a link.

tp://www.industrialhardware.com/anchors-anchor-bolts/concrete-and-masonry-anchors/mechanical-anchors/self-drill-anchors/


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

https://www.hilti.com/holcom/page/m...8.node1?lang=en&nodeId=-10823&selProdOid=9362 

Here is a link to Hilti

Just looking at it if you knew someone that had a lathe you could get a slick rod from Fastenal and have them drill the end back and have the same thing. I think it would be better to have a seperate handtool than changing bits. but that is just me.
By the was in my 40 years + years being around construction I have never seen a wedge anchor setting tool.
What we did is back nut off the anchor until it was flush with the top of the anchor and drive it in.
If we were working with strut we would screw the anchor on to a allthread rod(using a rod coupeling) leaving the nut on the anchor and drive it in that way


----------



## scott m (Feb 21, 2013)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> https://www.hilti.com/holcom/page/m...8.node1?lang=en&nodeId=-10823&selProdOid=9362
> 
> Here is a link to Hilti


Nailed it. Thanks!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Like I said. Waste of money. Some guys buy stuff just to buy stuff


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

My anchor set tools:

-drop ins- pin punch
-wedges- rod coupling with one good end one really hammered end 
-pins- piece of steel rod with a dimple drilled in the end

:laughing:


----------



## shockthemonkey (Feb 15, 2014)

If your anchors look like these, you need an "A" taper adapter. Follow the link to a company that makes them for any type hammer drill drive, SDS, or spline.












http://www.bamanufacturing.com/at_bt_series.html


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Are wedge anchors removeable? My boss gave me some 4" sleeve anchors to do some ladder tray in the riser but the rebar was in the way so he gave me shorter 1/2" wedge anchors and then after knocking them im I realised the 17mm socket wouldnt fit inside the strut channel. I tried to remove them but ended up cutting tongues out of the strut to get a socket over them.


----------



## shockthemonkey (Feb 15, 2014)

The old Redhead anchors are not re-useable, if that's what you mean. You can drill them out if you want to use the hole for a different type anchor, such as an epoxy type anchor.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

chewy said:


> Are wedge anchors removeable? My boss gave me some 4" sleeve anchors to do some ladder tray in the riser but the rebar was in the way so he gave me shorter 1/2" wedge anchors and then after knocking them im I realised the 17mm socket wouldnt fit inside the strut channel. I tried to remove them but ended up cutting tongues out of the strut to get a socket over them.


Buy one of these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/17mm-unistrut-socket


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

scott m said:


> Trying to fnd a SDS bit to put in my roto hammer to set wedge anchors. I was at white cap the other day and the guy had no clue what I was talking about. :001_huh:


Is something wrong with your hammer?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> Buy one of these
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/17mm-unistrut-socket


Mind blown!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

chewy said:


> Mind blown!


 You probably already ordered three of them I bet haha


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> You probably already ordered three of them I bet haha


Nah, you see a majority of our tray for lighter stuff is 10mm all thread then up to m16 for heavier ladder trays. In New Zealand an M10 thread has a 16mm nut size. But the galv outdoor stuff has a whitworth thread and is 17mm nut size. The chances of me using a specialist 17mm socket inside strut are too low to warrant the cost but its impressed me never the less. The boss has got me m10x50mm sleeve anchors now which is all good.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chewy said:


> Nah, you see a majority of our tray for lighter stuff is 10mm all thread then up to m16 for heavier ladder trays. In New Zealand an M10 thread has a 16mm nut size. But the galv outdoor stuff has a whitworth thread and is 17mm nut size. The chances of me using a specialist 17mm socket inside strut are too low to warrant the cost but its impressed me never the less. The boss has got me m10x50mm sleeve anchors now which is all good.


You guys still use Whitworth stuff? How cute and colonial of you. :laughing:


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

scott m said:


> Its basically a sds bit with a cone on the end. Set the drill to hammer and it doesnt muck up the head of the anchor. Same thing as using the drill bit on hammer just faster and more better.


More better?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> You guys still use Whitworth stuff? How cute and colonial of you. :laughing:


Just for the rough stuff, it has a metric nut size though. You wont see them in a electrical room except for holding down the cabinets.


----------



## ghostwriter (Nov 1, 2007)

scott m said:


> Trying to fnd a SDS bit to put in my roto hammer to set wedge anchors. I was at white cap the other day and the guy had no clue what I was talking about. :001_huh:


 
http://www.setitfast.com/wedge-anchor-setting-tool.htm


----------

